# Disturbing evening encounter in Amsterdam



## Komjaunimas (Sep 2, 2011)

In 2010 July, me and my 2 friends (a guy and a girl) we're sitting on a curb near a channel, behind queens mansion in Amsterdam, smoking joints, drinking beer. It was a nice afternoon and suddenly an elderly couple and another elderly lady approached us. They all were in buisness suits, old guy came near us saw a circle N tattoo on my left hand and said in English "Haha ! new law is coming, no more squatting for you!" and they all left...


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 2, 2011)

that darn wilders


----------

